

Show HN: Fight email spoofing. A free tool to monitor and implement DMARC - efedorenko
http://dmarc.postmarkapp.com

======
kazinator
There must be some ulterior motive behind why someone would want to entice
people into routing their DMARC reports through a filtering service with
promises of filtering into "beautiful, human-readable weekly email digests".

DMARC reports generated in response to spam go to the domain owner's reporting
address, leaving the spammer in the dark as to what rules are being applied.
It's not hard to imagine that access to these reports could be somehow useful
to spammers.

Also note how the reports are turned into _weekly_ digests; this means that
reports generated by illegitimate e-mails which spoof your domain won't be
seen by your eyes for as long as seven days, concealing days of malicious
activity.

I think I will take my DMARC reports unfiltered, thanks.

